# Yes.. Another Sub 4 hire " Illinois"



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a honest company to work for this season. 1099.

Not looking to work for a new outfit or a hot headed, loose cannon. I'm only willing to work for a well organized, drama & excuse free, professional company.

I have to offer:

20+ Years of commercial experience.
Newer Truck & equipment with spreader.
Valid DL.
Fully insured w/ Commercial coverage.
Available 24-7 including holidays.
Response time within the hour.
Ability to manage accounts alone.
100% Reliable
100% Dedicated 
Drug & Drama Free.

I can service any of these towns but not limited to.....

Naperville, Warrenville, Lisle, Downers Grove, Westmont, Darien, Bolingbrook, Romeoville, Country Club Hills, Hinsdale, Burr Ridge, Lagrange.

Also.. Lombard, Villa Park, Elmhurst, Addison, Glen Ellyn, Wheaton, West Chicago, Glendale Hgts, Roselle.

If your hirning... Please dont post here, Just send me a email with your contact info and I will call you when I get it. I just dont like to post my personal info online or have someone hijack my thread.

Thanks 
Tom A.
Westmont IL
[email protected]


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i might have one lot in the Aurora area if that could help you out sorry not full time work


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Sure, Let me know more. Send me a email with the info.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

